# Infertile men can more than double their chances of fatherhood.



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Just found this on the online version of the Times

Science thinks big for better IVF

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/science/article4282460.ece

/links


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Very interesting article, shame about the arrogant clueless idiots that have commented who clearly have NO IDEA or experiance of the pain of IF


----------

